# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم JTAG-PRO aka GPGJTAG تحديثات :  GPGJTAG V2.47 ADDED Nokia Lumia 820,920 and Samsung I9505G!

## mohamed73

*GPGJTAG V2.47 ADDED Nokia Lumia 820,920 and Samsung I9505G!* *GPGIndustries Present You Our New Update GPGJtag V2.47!*  * GPGJtag V2.47,added support for Nokia Lumia and samsung phones!*  * GPGJtag V2.47 Release Notes:*  * Added support for the following models:*  * Nokia Lumia 820 Boot Repair.* * Nokia Lumia 920 Boot Repair.* * Samsung I9505G Boot Repair.*  * Download GPGJtag V2.47 -> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].* * Follow us on facebook -> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * We Will Not Rest!!* * Best Regard* * Rahul_Bhutani*

----------

